# How to know preamp frequency range with DEQ2496?



## Stigmata (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all, first of all excuse me for the ambiguous title 

I have a very cheap DD/DTS decoder, the Mocha JY-M2, but I don't know its frequency output for each channel. It has a small/large setting for the speakers, but what's the frequency difference between those settings? And what about the subwoofer? It gets frequencies below 120hz? 80hz? Who knows...

Until today I've been using it without problems, the quality is amazing for the price, but I'd like to know how to get those values. I have a Behringer DEQ2496, do you think that it could help me?


Thank you

Bye,
Francesco


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If the DEQ can generate a pink noise signal that you can pick up with the measurement mic, and show the response of your speakers on its display, then yes you can use it to get an idea where your mains and sub cross over.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

